# Mark a single forum read?



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

While traveling I had sporadic access and sometimes could only read a single forum or maybe a few. An option for marking just one forum read, rather than all, would have been handy. Can such be ennabled?

On a possibly related note, what are the benefits of subscribing to a forum?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

I think if you're subscribed to a forum, you get e-mail updates when that forum has activity.  

Or I'm talkin' out my butt.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *I think if you're subscribed to a forum, you get e-mail updates when that forum has activity.
> 
> Or I'm talkin' out my butt.
> *



With all due respect, I'll pass on receiving e-mail updates when you do that.

I subscribed to the General Martial Arts forum earlier today as a test and have not been receiving e-mail updates this evening. Perhaps it takes a while to begin. As often as I am on this board while my mind wanders from what I should be doing with the computer, I don't think even I want e-mail updates so I can rush right over!


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 11, 2002)

I may have been mistaken, then.  I've never intentionally subcribed to a forum.  However, I've noticed my profile had some in there, so I just assumed that was because I had been posting to them.

Guess we gotta get Kaith to tell us.

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 11, 2002)

I honestly don't know.  

I -think- when you subscribe, rather than scroll thru the big list of forums, you can just hit the control panel and view subscriptions.  I know the upgrade I'm planning for sunday has more features, I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2002)

Thanks Kaith, the Mark This Forum Read feature is very handy. It makes things much easier for me.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 22, 2002)

Is it just me or do these seem to come "unmarked" on occasion?

Kaith, could you give us a semi-technical explanation of how "Mark Read" works? Is it cookied on our drive or remembered on yours?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 22, 2002)

Its a cookie / timing issue.  I've noticed that from time to time I'll mark forums read, surf somewhere else, come back and everythings new again.  I work around it by noting the time of my last post/visit.

Will look into it on the support groups later tonite if I can and see if I can ferret out some more detailed info.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Its a cookie / timing issue.*



Could you give a slightly more technical reply? I'm hoping I can then outsmart it by not doing whatever causes it to reset. I read a few fora this morning and when I returned *all* were marked read, which was inconvenient. Now I have read fora turning unread without new posts.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2002)

I'm not certain on how all this works.  I (hope) fixed 1 problem.  I raised the "Mark all read" thing from 15 minutes, to 30.  Basically, once youre on the board, I'll start marking em all read after 30 minutes now.

Not sure on the other part..I'll dig more...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I raised the "Mark all read" thing from 15 minutes, to 30.  Basically, once youre on the board, I'll start marking em all read after 30 minutes now.*



This information helps. I will on occasion leave a browser up with this site and check back periodically. I'll start closing those.

Thanks as always Kaith for all that you do to maintain and improve this site.


----------



## tunetigress (Mar 20, 2002)

I really like that thread subscription thing.  I enjoy seeing if there is activity on the threads that interest me through my E-mail.  I can pop right into MartialTalk from my E-mail to post a reply immediately if I really want to and find that feature handy too.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

I haven't used subscriptions yet--perhaps I should try!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

I'd still like to be able to mark a single forum read without disturbing the new post markers in other fora, so I could come back to them a few hours later--it'd be a great convenience with the number of fora that I read!


----------

